# How tall are you?



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

Compared to most of the adults you're around of the same gender I mean.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_average_human_height_worldwide

Looks like the average is around 5'9 for men and between 5'3 and 5'4 for women in the US which is sort of surprising. Thought it would be around an inch higher.

I'm probably a little under 5'1. I picked very short since just about everyone is my size or taller I run into.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

~5'1" - shorter than the Filipino average. The Wikipedia data says the average height is 5'5" but that was in the 1980s. Pretty sure, it has increased since then.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

5'. :/


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

5' 2"


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

5' 7". One time My friend told me someone said I was tall and he said to them that I'm not tall , they're just short.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

6' 0 so a little over average for the UK but nothing special.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

175cm


----------



## Lone Wanderer 10 (Oct 28, 2017)

188cm


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm a hobbit.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

185 / 186 cm. Above average; but not super tall.



Alpha Tauri said:


> ~5'1" - shorter than the Filipino average. The Wikipedia data says the average height is 5'5" but that was in the 1980s. Pretty sure, it has increased since then.


*Gives 20cm to you*

*Gives you 5cm more*

There you go! Not sure if that helps though. Wish I had more.


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

175cm.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The average in the states is 5'10 for males and 5'4 for females

I'm 5'8 3/4


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Strange average for US women... I’m 5’7” but don’t feel unusually tall.


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

According to that list I am close to average. Haven't measured my height in years


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

6'0


----------



## Hate It Or Love It (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm 6'1" but never considered myself tall because every dude around here is tall.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

173.5 cm or 5 feet 8 and 1/3 inches.

i consider myself below average


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

5'6"


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Very short for a guy, bit below average for a woman. I'm more bothered about how it feels when around other people being a lot shorter than them, and by people's reactions to short guys or short people, but otherwise being short is part of my identity now (as things I've been picked on over tend to end up becoming,) but I'd prefer to be like 5'6"-5'8"


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

5'9 (175cm)the last time I checked, I think I've shrunk since then though, because a lot of people look taller to me now.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

6'1 to 6'2... for some reason when people ask me my height, they always say that I look 6'3 for some reason... maybe 6'3 with shoes on I guess...


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

168 cm or 5'6"


----------



## MonkeyMan213 (Apr 11, 2018)

about 5'8, so it seems i'm about average height


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

About 5' 10". I tend to slouch so I don't even really know. I don't see what the big deal is over a few inches. At least in height. Look at a ruler. Most people would say someone who is 6' 5" is tall. That's barely more than one ruler taller than someone who is 5'. That's really nothing.


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

173ish+ I'm not exactly sure, I would consider myself under average though because my build makes me look small (tiny bones..), like I know some people around my height or short who look really nice because their bone size is good and they naturally store more muscle as a result. 

I'd rather have good bone size than height, but you need height to proportion well too... my ideal height/body would probably be 183cm with medium-sized bones and long limbs. :b


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

I got no idea where to put myself, I'm 6'4 or 193cm. If anyone can help me out deciding to pick an option, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

EarthDominator said:


> I got no idea where to put myself, I'm 6'4 or 193cm. If anyone can help me out deciding to pick an option, I'd appreciate it.


Very tall imo.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5'3"


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

178 cm


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Very tall imo.


Very well, very tall it is.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

175cm so thats actually close to 5’ 9”.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Just short of 6 feet. My brother is 6' 3".


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

5'8. I'll take it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6'3"


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

5'0 :b


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

6'


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

5'3 Im tall in Bangladesh at least.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

5'10"


----------



## Shy Ostrich (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm 5'4, which I consider short.. I wish I was 5'6-7


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

6'0. Gone down 1-2 inches since my teenage years lol. As long as I can reach stuff.

I'm glad I stopped getting taller though, one of my friends looked like a goddamn tree when I saw him again after a few years.


----------



## Gobragh (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm six feet tall.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

Average height people are more likely think they are short than tall I'm guessing.


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

6' 3", so just Tall I think


----------



## hobocollector (Jun 17, 2018)

5'2(160cm) is actually average in where i live.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

6 ft 1 - 6 ft 2, just breaking outside manlet level. Still way too short for women though. Women only date men 6 ft 7 or above in the UK. Dating has gotten way out of control too much power given to women because of feminism.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

About 5'9"


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

6ft


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm 6'4, which is the 99th percentile for my country.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

5'5 - Shorter than most guys, taller than most girls ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

I am 6 feet even. Seems like the height of humans has something to do with the geographical are you live.. anyway it is something for me to study


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

About 5'7" or 5'8". I feel like it changes.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

5'4 ... I'm slightly shorter than the average white american woman but still taller than the asian woman average so I'll take it I guess.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Silent Memory said:


> About 5'7" or 5'8". I feel like it changes.


As far as I know, an inch or two can change based on your BMI, ya know?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

indoors i'm 178 or 5'10
but outdoors/in shoes i always appear above 5'11
i don't want to be taller or shorter. i'm fine.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Changes between 6'0"and 5'11.5".



hobocollector said:


> 5'2(160cm) is actually average in where i live.


160 cm is 5'3".


----------



## arkas (Jun 24, 2018)

I am 172cm, which I think is 5.7 feet.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Silent Memory said:


> About 5'7" or 5'8". I feel like it changes.


 It does.

You can be up to an inch taller in the morning than you are at night.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

5'7 - 5'8. I feel super short all the time when in public.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I actually kind of wish I was shorter. I'm not tall for a dude (about 5' 10") but I sometimes wonder if being tallER makes you more prone to back problems. It seems like almost all chairs are made to be used by just about anyone of any height. Most chairs I have ever sat in since my mid-teens have been too low in the back to give me any real back support. And I've always been uncomfortable sitting down anyway.


----------



## Lavenders (Jun 4, 2018)

6'. The only bad thing about it is trying to find long enough pants.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

~165cm (~5'5")


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

5 10, average. I wish I were 6.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Slightly below average which is fine. For women at least, if you are going to be a bit pudgy, it's better to be short. Being tall only looks good if you are slim.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

178cm(5’10)


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

Smidge under 6'2.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm a woman who's 5' 4" so pretty average.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

183cm or around 6 feet. I'm quite tall but also skinny so my weight is still low at 66 kg or 145 lbs.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

5 ft 2. Time to time, I am measured to be a bit shorter than that.



WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm not tall for a dude (about 5' 10")


Isn't that technically above average male height? :O


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

6'1

I reach the sky. jk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

5'3" 1/2 apparently. I'm a tiny bit taller than people who are 5'3" but a tiny bit shorter than people who are 5'4" lol so weird.


----------



## mgra (Jul 5, 2018)

4'11"


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

aww  honestly I always wished I were petite.


mgra said:


> 4'11"


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

5ft3. I like being short but I wouldn't mind being taller for convenience reasons.



komorikun said:


> Slightly below average which is fine. For women at least, if you are going to be a bit pudgy, it's better to be short. Being tall only looks good if you are slim.


Being taller and "a bit pudgy" looks great, personally speaking. At least they have the advantage of the fat spreading out, whereas us shorter people have the fat in a smaller space, making us look fatter than we probably would look if we were taller.

Tall and slim people can have the appearance of a stick insect sometimes.


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

5'2


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

5’10


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Isn't that technically above average male height? :O


 Well, I think it's considered average. Pretty sure it's not above average in the US. Just average. I might be a bit taller than 5' 10" if I stood up as straight as I could but I tend to slouch. I thought I was 5' 11" when I was younger but either I shrank or I measured myself wearing shoes (probably).


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

I wonder if anyone is above the 6'4. Or anyone at least the same height as me?


----------



## lostgirl20121 (Jun 8, 2018)

5’1. I’m petite and I don’t like it


----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)

5'11


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

lostgirl20121 said:


> 5'1. I'm petite and I don't like it


Guys usually prefer it over the tall ones.


----------



## OpenOcean (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm 5'2. Been like that for years ;((


----------



## Jessi3 (Jun 19, 2018)

5'7


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

5'5


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

AllGlad said:


> 6'1 to 6'2... for some reason when people ask me my height, they always say that I look 6'3 for some reason... maybe 6'3 with shoes on I guess...


Same


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

134cm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

6'3"


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

6'3 as well


----------



## Random person (May 5, 2018)

5'4


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

5'7. A bit below average.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

6' People always seem to think I am taller for some reason though. I am very skinny and have long arms so maybe that skews their perception, lol. :stu


----------



## bassmaster (Jul 15, 2018)

5'10


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

5'1ish but I live in heels so I'll say 5'6.


----------



## Yu89 (Jun 10, 2018)

5' 6"


----------

